# Bristlenose Catfish Success!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

hi,

Seeing i aint really been on this site for ages i forget to tell you guys the good news that my bn's laid some eggs and they have hatched they fry are now free swimming and are looking identical to dad and mum i will be hopeing to sell them when the temperture gets a but warmer. Sorry that i haven't got any pictures seeing dad is keeping them undercontrol in the cave and cnt really get pics so i just wanted to share the good news with you guys & gals.

Thanks,

- Jonno


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats Jonno. Well done!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

thanks fishnut


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats! Make sure to keep food in there all the time for dem babies....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats! :-D


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good job Jonno. That's a $money$ fish. Not many pet shops that are not interested in BN.


----------

